# The Wise Family



## Brill (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm very happy that the WaPo published an article like this.  Regardless how we all feel about the "long war", we should honor the men, who fully knew the hazards of their chosen profession.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/local/2014/01/18/one-family-two-sacrifices/?hpid=z1


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 19, 2014)

I read that this morning... We are lucky that such men lived at all.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2014)

I had to stop a couple of times to clear the dust out of my contact lenses.  If only there were more men like them in the world.


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2014)

Considering my stance on religion some my find my use of this ironic or "whatever" and I can live with that.

"Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jan 19, 2014)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 19, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 20, 2014)

Valhalla has you now Brothers.





God Bless this family. Watch over and comfort them all the rest of their days.

~S~


----------



## Teufel (Jan 20, 2014)

Matthew Wise was in my company once upon a time.  What a tremendous sacrifice this family has made.


----------



## JHD (Jan 20, 2014)

Prayers for this wonder family.  May the brothers rest in peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 20, 2014)

Originally read this on RK's FB wall.  What a sacrifice on all levels.  
Fair winds and following seas, Warriors.


----------



## dknob (Jan 23, 2014)

So goddamn sad.

David Petraeus' letter to the parents after Ben was killed brought tears to my eyes for some reason.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 23, 2014)

Some families bear more than their fair share of the burden...


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace Ben, miss ya buddy. Wish I could have known you more.

Thanks for bringing the awareness, lindy.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors. Prayers out for a family, that has given so much; a greatful Nation thanks you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2014)

RIP to the Wise brothers. 

Their sacrifices shall never go in vain.


----------

